# Forge World Models



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

This morning I took delivery my order of the new Warp Hunter and a Shadow Spectres Aspect Squad from Forge World and I got to thinking, how many other Heretics collect Forge World models.

Do you only buy the conversion kits or the full models?

If you have just one model, did you get it because you liked the look of it or to be the centre-piece for your army?

Do you have several that you field regularly in friendly games?

Have you collected an entire army using an Imperial Armour Army List?

If you don't have any, is it because you don't like the models, the rules, the price or the fluff? Or a combination of all four?

Would you refuse to play against an army that contained Forge World models or would you welcome the opportunity to play against a different type of unit?


As for me, I love collecting, modelling and fielding the Eldar models. 
I think they really add a lot of character to my army and I can't wait for the next releases.


Over to you...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I buy them when I can afford them. I own a Revenant Titan, Cobra, GK Redeemer Land Raider, Chaplain Dread, Baneblade, Promethius Land Raider, and several other smaller kits.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I buy full and conversion kits when i also can afford them, i dont own many tho.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mk4 Armour Kits, Elysian and Cadian upgrades, Vultures, Vendetta Conversions.

I'm saving up for a Land Raider mk2 conversion kit and an achilles, looking to combine the two.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I got my plasma and autocannons for my dreads from them, I will buy from them again.....nice stuff they have.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Well, as you know psy, i also recently received my Shadow Spectres, but i also took delivery of Tyberos in that package. Aside from those, i've never bought from Forge World, mainly due to a lack of need for them. TBH, i only bought these particular models as a side project to paint to take a break from my LotD army, Fleshtearers, Space Wolves, Dark Eldar and numerous other single models that looked pretty... You know, i think i may have a bit of an addiction going on :/


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I own several models from FW's range. Mostly Ork.
I appreciate their excellent design, weird and wonderful rules and their size.

SGMAlice


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I usually just get the conversions. I get a sweeter than sweet deal from my FLGS when it comes to models, soo building an army comes super cheap, and all I'd need are the conversions


----------



## WARBOSS EEL (Apr 24, 2010)

Last year I purchased my 1st model it was Ork Mega Dread,it has done this warboss proud it takes the heat off my kans and kicks butt. I will most likely buy some more Ork items.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a lot of FW...both full kits and conversion kits, plus all the IA books.

Mainly IG stuff like Russes, Artillery pieces, and Imperial Navy models, but also many Turrets/Engine Filters.

SM stuff includes Heresy Armour, Shoulder Pads and Characters like Loth, Culln and Inquisitor Rex.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have bought a few items, complete world eaters dread(Magnificent model) vraksian renegade psykers and tank crew, etched brass chaos symbols and several alternate leman russ turrets. I would buy more but my ability to spend has been considerably reduced. However i have bought many of the hardcover forgeworld books. As for armies, i will play against forgeworld rules and models without issue. Originally my traitor guard was based of the renegades and heretics list from vraks volume 1, but now i use them as a stand alone guard list. In other words FW FTW.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I have only one, a tempest. This was given to me by a close friend. I would like to get more one day. I will wait and see. Good quality stuff though.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I only have two XV9-Hazard Suits, and technically they were obtained through Ebay as a Christmas gift, and it was a dud, too. One was missing it's weapons entirely and the other didn't have the burst cannon tips.

So I had to improvise with the poor bum. I wound up breaking apart both of them so I could give them new bases and far more dramatic poses.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Im waiting on some recently ordered FW World Eater Land Raider doors 

It just adds that extra bit of awesome to your models. Not only do the models kick ass, but look cool whilst doing so


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I like some of them, I own a few, but I prefer to play with the GW models. But still, some of their models are so awesome...


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I have quite a bit of FW models including 9 Modified Ryza Pattern LR Turrets, 7 Chimera Turrets, 3 Salamanders, 3 Griffons, a Graia Pattern Hellhound and an Arkurion Pattern Stormblade.

I picked up most of them over several years when I got my Tax Returns back. I'm pretty happy with my IG Armored Cavalry Regiment. I would like to pick up a couple Gorgons and maybe some Dreadnoughts for my Angel of Absolution army.

I play them all the time in friendly games and several Apoc. games. Nobodies has every had a problem with me using them. Don't know how the Chimera AC turrets would go over at my local GW, appearently they're not well liked in certain areas but I will always prepare lists without them just in case someone has a problem with them.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

so far only got the Full Medusa kit and the T-sons Rhino conversion kit. I do plan to get more, A T-son Dreanought is looking at me with puppie dog eyes as well as the Shadow Spectures, Warp Hunter and the Khorne Scorpion thingy.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Personally for me FW is just way, way too expensive. I have a few forge world pieces (FW Zzap gun, FW ork glyphs, & a FW T.L. big shoota or two) that I was lucky enough to pick up at a bitz sale for super cheap, but I just don't have the tithe rating of some imperial ...err ork planets, to buy their stuff.

I like much of their stuff, but I'd MUCH rather work with plastic than resin. However, seeing these new nurgle toad models made me think how cool they'd be for "counts as" beasts of nurgle. They'd make great replacements for the lame GW model. 

I mean what would you rather have? ...This?










or these?










I love the two on the right, just look awesome! Two thumbs up from me. :good: :good:


.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Pssyche said:


> Have you collected an entire army using an Imperial Armour Army List?


in the process of doing so, armoured battlegroup, but I haven't been bothered in months due to distractions by other things


Pssyche said:


> Would you refuse to play against an army that contained Forge World models or would you welcome the opportunity to play against a different type of unit?


good god no, no good reason on earth to refuse it, bring on the FW models I say.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a few knocking around. Mostly things I can use in normal games, but I have a Landspeeder Tempest (?), a Salamander Command Vehicle and a Hellblade which need FW rules to use (of course Apocalypse comes in handy for that!)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Currently have the following from FW. 1 Warhound chaos titan (Turbo lazer, Mega bolter). One forge world CSM dread naught with two CCW. 10 phobos pattern bolters, 5 of the pre-heresy marines (Forget the armor demarcation). 3 different sets of legion specific rhino doors, and two other things?. Some of the castings were a little...underwhelming with lots of flash, and some parts badly formed.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I got my first FW pieces last year, the Space Wolf terminator conversion set and man, I saw the light. The detail is amazing. 

Currently I'm saving for the FW Space Wolf dreadnought, some Mk5 minis and whatever comes out in IA11 (hopefully later this year), coz whatever it is, the Space Wolves will surely be added to my force.

As an age old collector of Space Marines I also want a Thunderhawk, but betime I save for that GW will probably have released a plastic one...

Rev


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I own 2 
I have a Keeper of Secrets that never leaves the house...
Word Bearers Dread that im adding to my CSM souless army thats about it.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> Do you have several that you field regularly in friendly games?


Yes all the time...between the 12-15 regulars I play against there are probably close to 100 FW models, so we are always fielding them. The vast majority of them use the standard 40K stats anyway so there's zero dramas when playing against strangers.



> Have you collected an entire army using an Imperial Armour Army List?


I can field up to a 6K Armoured Battlegroup list...great for Apocalypse.



> If you don't have any, is it because you don't like the models, the rules, the price or the fluff? Or a combination of all four?


The only models I would love to own but don't consider worth the price are Titans...a single model for $500 up to $1100 = no way in hell as I don't see the value in them. 



> Would you refuse to play against an army that contained Forge World models or would you welcome the opportunity to play against a different type of unit?


Only if it was crazily over the top...Super heavies in standard 40K games (non Apoc)...but that kind of thing says more about the douchehead opponent than the actual models.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HOBO said:


> Only if it was crazily over the top...Super heavies in standard 40K games (non Apoc)...but that kind of thing says more about the douchehead opponent than the actual models.


yeah but super heavy basic 40k rules are rubbish, a baneblades rules in basic 40k make you wonder why anyone would bother


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah but super heavy basic 40k rules are rubbish, a baneblades rules in basic 40k make you wonder why anyone would bother


Couldn't agree more, but there are some idiots out there.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> I own 2
> I have a Keeper of Secrets that never leaves the house...


I have one of those too. Awesome looking model. Thinking of using it as a Great Daemon in a Chaos Daemons army.

I should be getting a squad of MArk VI aromoured Space Marines soon. Will be using them as an assault squad.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I own a ridiculous number of forgeworld stuff, i have almost all the Ork stuff apart from the sqiggoths and some of the stompa parts, i have some death korps stuff, some marine stuff, three out of the four greater deamons (need lord of change but dont really like it)
Im gonna start collecting the eldar stuff next, though i have both the Avatar varients already.
It mostly packed away to be painted and displayed once i have somewere to put it all, hoping to get a conservatory built this year as an office and get some display cases.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I've just got some Elsyian Shotgun Vets - they look fantastic, probably my best painted models but fuck me they were awkward to assemble!


----------



## LordOwlingtonIII (Jan 7, 2011)

Forge world models are too nice for my IG "copper on gold" spray job


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

75+ FW Chaos Renegades, vendetta conversions, brass etch, Blood Slaughterers, FW Deathguard (termies and PA), FW Berserkers (termies and PA), Hydras, Medusas, etc etc.

Gonna try to get a Stormblade for my birthday this year.

Weep mortals, for the man with three all-FW armies has arrived :biggrin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I weep for the 10000 dollars you spent.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

would honestly love to have forge world models, but unfortunately, I am not making the 6 figure salary that would be required to justify it.

I am fine playing against FW codexes, but I don't like seeing forgeworld units being used in regular codexes.

I am super interested in playing with a FW dread mob army.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

6 figure salary...what a load of crap. Currently I can buy a FW Leman Russ for about $10dearer than a GW one, and it is vastly more detailed as well so the extra cost is irrelevant.

In the end the decision to buy models from FW and paying the cost for said models is down the each individual, so has zip to do with anybody else.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have any yet... I do plan on getting the Brass Scorpion and some Blood Slaughterers for sheer badassery. I don't think I could justify a titan with as often as I play Apoc... but when I win the lottery its on 

As far as playing against the models in regular games, as long as they've got the datasheet/rulebook I don't care, but with guys I don't know I'm a little reluctant on the "oh believe me THESE are the rules... yeah it can move 36 inches and still fire all weapons!" Type shit.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

HOBO said:


> 6 figure salary...what a load of crap. Currently I can buy a FW Leman Russ for about $10dearer than a GW one, and it is vastly more detailed as well so the extra cost is irrelevant.
> 
> In the end the decision to buy models from FW and paying the cost for said models is down the each individual, so has zip to do with anybody else.


Welp, I just looked it up and I don't know about how it works out for brits or any other conversion, but for Americans, using a forgeworld leman russ increases the cost from $50 to $66.12. Now that is if I pay full price. I of course will always pay full price for forgeworld, but usually I will get 20% or more off from GWS items so the actually price I will pay for a leman russ will be, 40. Now, for the Forgeworld model, I will have to pay shipping so...add another $9.9. So the final prices?

GW russ $40
Forgeworld $76.02

So a forge world russ is $36 more for me to get than a GW leman russ, a markup of 90%. Welp, that's pretty huge.

Let's assume that is a standard increase. Now my $1,000 army costs $1,900 to make it a forge world army. That's almost 2% of your before taxes six figure income....

But I'll forgive you if you never really thought about it that hard.

And don't say that the GW one will have tax or shipping because if you have dealt with many bits sites you know that you won't have to pay either unless it's a small shipping fee of like 3 bucks. I could have 2 GW russes for each of your forge world ones.

Out of curiosity, I looked at your Australian currency and found that these numbers are pretty much identical and.....HOLY SHIT. I just noticed that you guys have to pay 83 bucks for a god damn leman russ....we only have to pay $50. Everything I said, I take back, especially since the american dollar is actually worth less than the Australian dollar.

So in conclusion, what you said is correct for Australians, but it is wrong for Americans.

So, does this mean that the Forgeworld russ is actually cheaper for you than the GW one?!?! I think it does, unless I am missing something.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I am saving all my pennies so I can buy a Chaos Reaver Titan.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Eleven - no need to forgive me as my 'load of crap' comment was aimed purely at your 6 figure salary remark. Like I said it's relative to each of us, but your 6 -figure salary comment was definitely inflating the issue of the price of FW product. I reckon the percentage of FW buyers who have 6 figure salaries would be rather low overall.

In the end if you can't afford to buy FW, well that's life ain't it as we play the cards we're dealt. Or similarly, if you don't like FW product then cool....keeps the hobby cheaper.

Me, I buy FW stuff because
a/ I like the model/piece and I know that by having it I'm making my armies unique/different....doesn't have to be every model either.
b/ I can afford it and care little about the cost..and I don't have a 6 figure income.

The FW Russ may indeed be cheaper than a GW retail Russ at the moment, so more reason to spend more. Still, I actually buy from Wayland Games so only pay half what GW charge, but I always buy FW pieces to add to my Russes so they are unique and different to the standard ones....so for me 'a/' above is more important than 'b/' to me - why, because that's what's relative to me.

Anyhow, Cheers:wink:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DrinCalhar said:


> I am saving all my pennies so I can buy a Chaos Reaver Titan.


And this method would also allow you to beat a person to death with a sock....

But as a forge world model lover (Im pre-heresy....and i like Me poison plastic!) i have to say if you don't want to buy them don't bitch about the price. If you want to buy it and bitch about the price STFU and save for something like the rest of us.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

All about saving up, like I was planning on getting a scorpion and another peice but can't due to RL popping up, but I will eventually get them (about the time the plastic kit comes out ).

On a side note I just got back from vacation and my son shattered one of the barrels and lost 2 pieces of my:









Sigh


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> All about saving up, like I was planning on getting a scorpion and another peice but can't due to RL popping up, but I will eventually get them (about the time the plastic kit comes out ).
> 
> On a side note I just got back from vacation and my son shattered one of the barrels and lost 2 pieces of my:
> 
> ...


......I have two extra scatterlasers here somewhere......... Also i got some extra eldar sooner or later if you have some nice marines to offer  or Tanith troopers...i will spoon you for tanith troopers!
:yahoo:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are they the Scatter lasers for this kit? The ones on this kit are thicker and about 1.75 the length of a normal one. Already checked. I am sure I can kit bash something, just annoyed.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't own any of the larger FW kits, and I'm not sure that I ever will, but I've bought a few things from FW. I currently own a pair of Mortis Pattern auto cannon Dreadnought arms which I haven't painted yet but that's alright because the rest of the dreanought they're going on is still unassembled and unpainted. I also have bought from FW, IA Apocalypse Volume 1 and three of the SM chapters of Vraks transfer sheets because they have Angels of Absolution transfers on them and I'm collecting a joint DA/AoA strike force. In the not to distant future I'll be placing another order with FW, this time I"ll be buying a couple of sheets of DA transfers, as they contain both Deathwing and Ravenwing transfers on them and you can't get those anywhere else, as well as some etched brass imperial eagles and IA Apocalypse Volume 2. At some point I'd also like to order two or three Destroyer Tank Hunter kits as well.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh and as for books I have the two Apocalypse volumes, and will be getting the Badab Wa double pack at some point.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Thinking of buying the loyalist Huron model. Looks so awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Anyhow, Cheers:wink:


Haha, I could hardly pay attention to your post as i'm still coming down from seeing how much Australians are being overcharged by GW. Good job for using a site that sells the items in another currency.

I guess it's all about value. I don't want to spend more than a percent or two of my annual income on GW, as there are tons of other things I like to spend my money on, and though I do love doing all things that relate to warhammer, it still isn't quite my primary hobby, so for me personally do be buying forgeworld models, I would need to be making a lot more to justify it.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I just might buy some of those Shadow Spectres formy Eldar army


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> On a side note I just got back from vacation and my son shattered one of the barrels and lost 2 pieces of my:
> [picture of firestorm]


Gonna play the unsympathetic non-parent card here.
(Wife and I CANNOT have children).
This is the reason you keep anything breakable away from small hands and prying fingers. I did it when I was still living at home and my elder sister brought her (then 3 year old) daughter along - and consequently I have the nickname (in Macedonian) of "monster" - because I spoke loudly and tersely to the little creature (to put my stuff down and never touch without asking).

Shouldn't be too hard to scratchbuilt copies of the scatterlasers - rod and strip should do you - you only lost two of them, means you still have one of them to copy.

I had an incredibly miscast and warped Valkyrie model. After all the trouble it was, it was sold for around half what I paid just to be rid of it (the crappy and non-existent voidfill packaging didn't help it).

Otherwise, the only resin kits I have are Armorcast and Old Crow. Much as I like the look of the new Warp hunter, the model I built for it back in 2nd ed looks close enough for me (and less like a modified nightspinner - which is what the FW is based off).


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

So far I have bought multiple items from Forge World, to include:
2 contemptor dreads
1 relic contemptor
Tyberos
Mk 3/4/5 armor kits
SM upgrades
several bolter/heavy/special weapons kits
Chaplain Dread
Shadow Captain Korvydae
Raven Guard upgrades 
many Vehicle door kits for Rhinos and land raiders
plus several other items that are not models


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got a Salamander command vehicle, Ork fighter bomber, ork battlewagon (of some sort), imperial Malcador tank and a Trygon. I think that's all... Oh, and all the IA books. And Tamurkhan.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Mars pattern warhound titan with plasma and vulcan arms
Luft Huron
Left and Right DCCW's
Emperor's Children sonic dreadnought with blastmaster
The old Blood Angels chapter icon pack x 2
Mk4, 5, and 6 space marines, 10 each
Space Marine commander upgrade kit
Blood Angel land raider doors x 2


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

these days I only seem to buy their stuff every model has been unbelievable quality I only paint how ever so its a bit of all sorts I do.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Uh anyhow i now have

-20 assault marines mk2
-1 Reaver Titan
-1 Warhound Titan
-2 Titan Tech Preists
-BA Rhino Doors.
-1 Ork Mek Dread
-1 Mega-Dread
-FW Carmine Dragon


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had
nurgle dreadnought (soon to be given away in a comptition in above table top standard)
cadian command squad (commision to a friend £40 inc models charged)

I've still got
ultrasmurf dread
great unclean one
carmine dragon

soon to get
blood thirster


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

As soon as I get a job, I'm saving up the almost-thousand dollars for the Eldar Phantom Titan. Then I'm gonna blow the dust off my Eldar army and challenge everyone I can find to a 3500-point apocalypse game :biggrin::victory:


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm. My entire death guard army is Forge world. 35 plague marines, rhino/LR kits, dread (THE CLAWWWWWW),terminators.....daemon prince.....

Shame they don't make oblits :<


----------

